# Skinner



## dawgwatch (Oct 17, 2017)

Just in time for Saturday


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 17, 2017)

Good looking usable blade. That Walnut looks nice.


----------



## dawgwatch (Oct 17, 2017)

thanks


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice job


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 22, 2017)

Coming along very nice cuz. Keep pumping em out!


----------

